
Traces of Ancient Mega-Tsunamis Discovered on Mars - Amorymeltzer
http://gizmodo.com/traces-of-ancient-mega-tsunamis-discovered-on-mars-1777399336
======
JoeAltmaier
So ... how does this change the map of ancient water-covered Mars? It provides
direct evidence of where the actual shoreline was. From that, near-perfect
estimates of ancient surface water could be calculated from topography. I want
to see that map!

